# Suggestions needed for 1080p Gaming PC- budget 50,000 Rs



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 26, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: 1080p Gaming in ALL games like The Witcher 2: EE, BF3, Crysis 2, Metro 2033, Deus Ex HR, Just Cause 2, Batman games & latest upcoming games; Watching Movies; Downloading.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Rs. 50,000 maximum

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes, both the CPU & GPU

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Original Win 7 64-bit Ultimate

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: Already have 2 HDDs from my previous desktop PC so new ones needed

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Already have a LG 23" 1080p Full LED monitor 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor, Keyboard, Mouse, Speakers, Heatsink-Fan Cooler, HDDs, Optical drive

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In about 2 or 3 months time

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I have assembled before & can do it again but this PC will be assembled at the local shop

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Will buy locally only. I live in Barrackpore, West Bengal & will buy from Ray Computers there.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Plz don't suggest amd cpu/mobos. Only need help deciding my mobo, psu, ram & case to put in my PC but my preferred config so far:- 

a) CPU- Core i5 2500k
b) GPU- MSI OC edition 7850 with dual fans
c) MOBO- P67 or Z68 chipset based cheapest mobo. Must have an inbuilt LAN port!!! (will never crossfire in future, so no need for excess pointless ports & USB 3.0 is not necessary either)
d) PSU- 600-650W popular branded smps (prefer the cheapest option among popular brands like Seasonic, Corsair, Antec, etc..)
e) RAM- 4-8 GB (or more depending on budget) DDR3 1600 Mhz
f) CASE- MUST have good air-flow & provision for installing both intake & exhaust multiple fans. Plz suggest a good gaming case 

Also I'd appreciate if the total amount (in Rupees) is calculated from 'a' to 'f' just above for this rig. Thanks & have a good one


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 26, 2012)

Component	Make	Price
CPU	Intel Core i5 2500k	12500
Motherboard	ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	10000
RAM	2 x G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4GB	3000
GPU	Radeon HD 7870	21000
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1200
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic S12 II 620	4600
Total	 	55.5k
You can further reduce this by 5-6k by going for HD7850


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ The mobo you mentioned ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 with the 'Z77' chipset is good for OC'ing the core i5 2500K ?? I don't have much info about only this particular chipset. How does it OC with sandy bridge processors like core i5 2500K? Also I'm planning on getting the 7850 & then OC'ing it to 7870 speeds with MSI afterburner on this mobo.

BTW the case you picked is absolutely amazing!! I checked the reviews  Will it support the CM hyper 212+ hsf-cooler??

Just out of curiosity any good alternative mobo to the one that you suggested which can OC core i5 2500k?? A bit less expensive than 10k would be preferred but must be an OC'ing mobo.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2012)

Overclocking cannot make a 7850 to perfrom at 7870's level, even if you overclock the Memory and Shader clock to same level. The reason is 7870 is having more number of Shader procesors.

Z77 is a very good Chipset and designed for Ivy Bridge or Third Generation Core processors which are compatible with Sandy Bridge Processors too.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 27, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Overclocking cannot make a 7850 to perfrom at 7870's level, even if you overclock the Memory and Shader clock to same level. The reason is 7870 is having more number of Shader procesors.
> 
> Z77 is a very good Chipset and designed for Ivy Bridge or Third Generation Core processors which are compatible with Sandy Bridge Processors too.


Ok understood! But my budget is strictly 50K so I think I can't go much higher than 7850. Maybe I can upgrade the gfx card few yrs later down the line?

So can you suggest few other OC'ing mobos with core i5 2500K under 10k? I'm planning on saving a bit on mobo & getting some case fans for it 
I don't need usb 3.0, pci-ex 3.0, & excessive unnecessary ports.
I just need a good OC'able mobo with core i5 2500K having a LAN port, 2 pci-ex x16 slots, 2 usb 2.0 ports & 8-16 GB of DDR3 memory support. Other ports are fine but probably won't be used at all.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 27, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Ok understood! But my budget is strictly 50K so I think I can't go much higher than 7850. Maybe I can upgrade the gfx card few yrs later down the line?
> 
> So can you suggest few other OC'ing mobos with core i5 2500K under 10k? I'm planning on saving a bit on mobo & getting some case fans for it
> I don't need usb 3.0, pci-ex 3.0, & excessive unnecessary ports.
> I just need a good OC'able mobo with core i5 2500K having a LAN port, 2 pci-ex x16 slots, 2 usb 2.0 ports & 8-16 GB of DDR3 memory support. Other ports are fine but probably won't be used at all.



Under 10k here you go :
ASUS P8H77-VLE Good and Stable  
ASUS P8H77-VLE Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H Has Only ione PCIx16 Slot (means only one GPU)
Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

If you could add a Rs 600 Get this 
ASUS P8Z77-M Best for OC'ing has Overclocking Protection
ASUS P8Z77-M Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2012)

Buy a single Ram for now, it will save 1.5K. I don't think any other option. There are couple of cheap Z68 motherboard available like Biostar TZ68+ which has been reviewed as a very good and overclockable motherboard for its price. I think it is available around 7.5K
Another option is GIGABYTE GA-Z68P-DS3 Rev 2.1 @ 7.9K (in Smcinternational.in) which is also a good budget motherboard


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 27, 2012)

Getting a Z77 Motherboard you could Upgrade your CPU to Latest 3rd Generation Ivy Bridge and Z77 is having High OC'ability


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all the replies. Yes I'm pretty certain I'll be going with a Z77 chipset mobo unless my budget exceeds Rs. 50k (then I'll probably go with cheap mobos that Cilus suggested)  I'll be discussing the prices locally at the shop for all those mobos you guys suggested above. So now mobo confusion & problem is solved for now.

Now I wanna know- 
a) Which brand/company makes good quality but not expensive 1600 Mhz DDR3 RAMs?

b) How much PSU wattage would you recommend for my rig? Not planning on cross-firing but gonna OC. Which brand/company makes cheapest but good quality psu for that recommended wattage?

c) Any more alternative options for my case around same budget as NZXT Source 210 Elite? Price shouldn't be much higher & must be a good gaming case with nice air-flow with plenty of optional fan installation support.

Actually, the thing is the more the options I have the better the chances of inquiring about prices of those products locally at the shop.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 27, 2012)

^^
a) G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4GB 1600MHZ is the one to go for.
b) Seasonic for sure, get 620w variant.
c) BitFenix Merc Alpha/NZXT Gamma.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 27, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^
> a) G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4GB 1600MHZ is the one to go for.
> b) Seasonic for sure, get 620w variant.
> c) BitFenix Merc Alpha/NZXT Gamma.



a)G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4GB 1600MHZ is the one to go for.IT
b)Seasonic is good but Corsair would be better if you have some money to spare for your Configuration 600W would be enough even if you OC. By Getting a 620W/650W you would be in Safer side


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Getting a Z77 Motherboard you could Upgrade your CPU to Latest 3rd Generation Ivy Bridge and Z77 is having High OC'ability



That is a misleading piece of information. All the 3rd Gen Ivy Bridge CPUs are supported in current Sandy Bridge Motherboards like Z68, P67 or H67. 2ndly Sandy Bridge has better overclocking potential than Ivy bridge, the later one is having heating issues while being overclocked.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok guys thanks a bunch 

I inquired the local prices & they are a bit high here in West Bengal. I checked quite a few other local shops as well. I'm tempted to go with the 7870 but that will mean adjusting my budget on other components & mainly going with the cheapest mobo available since my total budget is 50K (can extend to 55k MAXIMUM). So here's my config so far with local shop prices without the mobo:




CPU	Intel Core i5 2500k-	                13500
RAM	2 x G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4GB-	  3500
GPU	Radeon HD 7870-              	24000
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite-      	  3500
PSU	SeaSonic S12 II 620-         	  5500

Total-                                		    50k



Spoiler



Prices listed above are local shop prices here in Barrackpore. I might bargain & get a bit discount but don't count on much



As you can see I've already reached 50k & I'm only short of the mobo. I don't need an optical drive right now. I can go upto a max budget of 55k with means any mobo around 5-7k would be best. I don't need usb 3.0, pci-ex 3.0, &/or excessive unnecessary ports.
I just need a good sandy bridge OC'ing mobo having 1 LAN port, 1 pci-ex x16 slot, 2 usb 2.0 ports & 4-8 GB of DDR3 memory support. Not at all planning to crossfire in future. Other extra ports are fine but probably won't be used since I'll only do gaming. So I guess I'm asking for cheap but good OC'ing mobos 


Oh BTW, how's this mobo:
*www.flipkart.com/biostar-tz68k-motherboard/p/itmd4jvzj379bsnj


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2012)

^^ Check M.D. Computers and Vedant in Ganesh Chandra Avenue. They're well aware of Digit Forum, do mention that while bargaining. You might get a better deal.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 28, 2012)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Check M.D. Computers and Vedant in Ganesh Chandra Avenue. They're well aware of Digit Forum, do mention that while bargaining. You might get a better deal.


Those are in Kolkata which is a lot far away from where I live. I stay in Shyamnagar, North 24 Parganas & will buy from Barrackpore. The shop name is Ray Computers.

Still unsure about mobo & need some alternatives on the case but the case should be exactly like NZXT Source 210 Elite (It's amazing case, I luv it ). Any similar ones from CM but with similar features & good air-flow with plenty of fans to install under same price??


----------



## Cilus (Jun 29, 2012)

I think you can get couple of products from Flipkart also. Check out if Flipkart ships in your area. If yes then get them, mainly Processor, Ram etc from FLipkart.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 29, 2012)

Cilus said:


> I think you can get couple of products from Flipkart also. Check out if Flipkart ships in your area. If yes then get them, mainly Processor, Ram etc from FLipkart.


I already checked Flipkart way back when buying my PS3 but they don't ship to my PIN number on the option of "Cash On Delivery"  I'm pretty sure they would ship somewhere in Kolkata region but I'm in Shyamnagar, North 24 Parganas (take a down train from Sealdah station to get to Shyamnagar ).

I'm quite familiar with Flipkart but one thing I don't know is if I pay through "Internet Banking" facility on FK then will they ship it to my door after payment & everything is done?? Or is that just not possible because of my PIN number? Anyone willing to help me on that one? 

BTW guys, what do you think of this PSUs on my rig with i5 2500k & 7870 both being OC'd??
Corsair CMPSU-600GUK 600 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com
I might save some valuable money to spend in other parts if I get this one but i need to know whether it'll be good for my rig or not in the long run??

Also, suggest me a good gaming case available from FK like the- NZXT Source 210 Elite (this case is amazing  but not available on FK  ). It shouldn't be very highly priced but must have plenty of options for installing case fans both in front & back of case with excellent air-flow inside it & a good overall design is welcome.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 29, 2012)

Get Seasonic S12 620W Instead .


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 30, 2012)

Three questions:

1) Will getting a 7870 instead of 7850 make a big difference in terms of 1080p gaming? How would the 7850 perform instead with same processor i5 2500k?

2) Currently I have a 500W UPS (uninterrupted power supply) from APC & I've had it since 2008 without any problems at all. Now in a few days I'll be getting this new PC & it'll probably have 600-650W SMPS in the PC. So will I be needing a new UPS as well? I just prefer having a back-up power supply to save my work & more importantly turn-off the PC properly in case of load shedding & power outages which are quite frequent during summer seasons. I don't neither game not do work after current goes down, just need it for 2 or so minutes to turn-off the PC properly. So will this 500W UPS from APC suffice for those 2 mins or do I have to upgrade? And if I keep this UPS & use it with new PC then will it affect anything in runtime?

3) How's this mobo for OC'ing i5 2500k & 7870: *www.theitwares.com/gigabyte-gaz77md3h-1155-intel-hdmi-sata-6gbs-micro-intel-motherboard-p-2590.html

I'm thinking of getting everything from Theitwares.com, they have all the items in stock. let's see...


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 30, 2012)

Cilus said:


> That is a misleading piece of information. All the 3rd Gen Ivy Bridge CPUs are supported in current Sandy Bridge Motherboards like Z68, P67 or H67. 2ndly Sandy Bridge has better overclocking potential than Ivy bridge, the later one is having heating issues while being overclocked.



Cilus Thanks I did not knew the current mobo's supports Ivy's Thanks for the Information , buti n  OC'ing I meant the Z77 Motherboard It is having I potential OC'ing Features I know the Sandy Bridge is best in OC'ing ie 2500k can be unlocked/unleash its true performance in Z77,Z68 etc Thanks for noticing me


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 30, 2012)

That Mobo is not Good for Ocing . Get Asrock Extreme 4 Z77 instead for 1K more.
HD 7870 is Great for Gaming in 1080P than the HD 7850 .
A 500 VA may provide Backup for 2 mins. But I would get a 600 VA.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 30, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> That Mobo is not Good for Ocing . Get Asrock Extreme 4 Z77 instead for 1K more.
> HD 7870 is Great for Gaming in 1080P than the HD 7850 .
> A 500 VA may provide Backup for 2 mins. But I would get a 600 VA.


1) Well 1K is too much & there are extra ports on that mobo which will never be used by me ever.  I was hoping for somewhere around 8-9K mobo with 1 LAN slot, 1 pci-ex x16 lane, 2 usb 2.0 ports, 32 GB RAM & overall good for OC'ing with i5 2500k.

2) I don't know if 500VA & 500Watts are the same thing but on my UPS it says 500 Watts. If this current 500W can provide backup power for about 2 mins then it'll be more than enough. Most times I'm in middle of some game when power goes out & I just have to quit game to desktop & shut down the PC. So I'm deciding on keeping this current 500W UPS for now.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 30, 2012)

Asrock z68 extreme 3 gen 3 @ 8.5k+tax


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 30, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Asrock z68 extreme 3 gen 3 @ 8.5k+tax


It's not available in Flipkart or Theitwares.com 
I'm gonna buy everything from the later one.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 30, 2012)

Try Primeabgb.com for the motherboard. They have good collection of Asrock boards.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jun 30, 2012)

The Components Posted in 2nd posts will it run the future games ?

I want a gaming Rig PC under 50k , which will run games from now on till 3-4 years..... 

Can extend the budget to 60k if needed.

Don't need the monitor already have a 22 inch screen monitor, also having Ups, keyboard,speaker and mouse

Can you suggest me a Cool Cabinet also.

Thanks guys, waiting for the reply...

Also Suggest me Nividia graphic card and Intel processors 

Is i7 overheated will running the games ?? it is safe ??


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ Make a new thread for your rig and ask your doubts there.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 30, 2012)

Absolutely. Start a new thread so that many members can post there and help you with your doubts


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 1, 2012)

An important question regarding PSU cables-

I'm planning on installing 6 case fans on the NZXT Source 210 Elite Black PC case & I'm getting this Gigabyte 7870 OC'd version both from theITwares.com GIGABYTE GV-R787OC-2GD Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card

So I'm wondering if the SeaSonic S12II 620 Watt PSU will be good in that regard? Does it have sufficient cables for the case fans (which probably will need to be converted from molex to 3 pin) & the gfx card as well? Thanks


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 1, 2012)

The Seasonic S12 620W is a great PSU. NO doubt in that. Why do you want 6 fans???????
Four Fans will do.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 1, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> The Seasonic S12 620W is a great PSU. NO doubt in that. Why do you want 6 fans???????
> Four Fans will do.


I want 6 fans because in summer times it reaches around 44*C here in this part of West Bengal regularly  It gets so hot that even after sundown when I play my games the ambient temps in room remain at about 35*C. Also I don't have any AC in my room

So I wanted to get absolutely best air flow possible to keep the insides of rig well ventilated


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 1, 2012)

K. Then buy 6 fans.


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 2, 2012)

Better get a water cooler.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 2, 2012)

RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> Better get a water cooler.


Not really a big fan of water cooling at all. Air cooling will do the job fine for me with the CM Hyper 212 Evo + NZXT Source 210 Elite + 6 case fans 

Does anybody know how Hyper 212 Evo works while installing? *Is it based on push-pull config or are their retention plates to hold it firm from the back of mobo?* Push-pull config based hsf-coolers always make my head hurt & they don't even fit properly so any info on this is welcome


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 2, 2012)

After like 4 fans there is not a significant difference in temps as you go higher. So 6 is Kinda Overkill imo.

I got a Hyper EVO. It has a Mobo Back Plate. Very easy to assemble but a bit tricky to get those 4 screws tightened after its done.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 2, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> After like 4 fans there is not a significant difference in temps as you go higher. So 6 is Kinda Overkill imo.
> 
> I got a Hyper EVO. It has a Mobo Back Plate. Very easy to assemble but a bit tricky to get those 4 screws tightened after its done.


Ok I decided to change to four 120mm case fans 
But I noticed a very important thing that the NZXT Source 210 Elite doesn't come/have any dust filters so that's a bit of a bummer. *Any other good alternative recommendations for a similar type of gaming case like that one with good air-flow & plenty of provisions for case fans but in a similar sorta budget around Rs. 3500 or less? Must have a dust filter!!!*


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 2, 2012)

Get CORSAIR CARBIDE 400R @ 4.5K . It is a great cabbie . Spend 1K more and enjoy.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jul 2, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Get CORSAIR CARBIDE 400R @ 4.5K . It is a great cabbie . Spend 1K more and enjoy.



Corsair Carbide 400R --> *Dust can easily enter the system*
Corsair Carbide 400R Review | techPowerUp


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 2, 2012)

takemein said:


> Corsair Carbide 400R --> *Dust can easily enter the system*
> Corsair Carbide 400R Review | techPowerUp


Yeah you're right, even the "comments" page on that review clearly says the same plus it's a bit costly compared to NZXT Source 210 Elite. Practically speaking *I just need a NZXT Source 210 Elite "clone" but which has dust filters & is priced in the same price range as nzxt source 210 elite*

Place where I live in is an industrial place & percentage of carbon compound in air is SEVERELY high, trust me!!! I have to clean my current crappy desktop case (which doesn't even have any case fan support) every 3 months & there is plenty of dust inside the case each time I clean.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

Guys I was thinking of going even further with the gfx card & getting the R7950 instead of the R7870.

Will this be a good move for 1080p very high detail gaming, moving further into the future? 

Will the i5 2500k proc be enough for this GPU? I'm also gonna be OC'ing this card if I do get it- MSI R7950-2PMD3GD5/OC Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card

Also the SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W PSU will be good enough for this card while OC'ing with my rig?

My mobo is- ASRock Z77 Pro4 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

suggestions (if any)???


----------



## Cilus (Jul 4, 2012)

Ya, 2500K can handle the card easily.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 4, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Guys I was thinking of going even further with the gfx card & getting the R7950 instead of the R7870.
> 
> Will this be a good move for 1080p very high detail gaming, moving further into the future?
> 
> ...



Everything looks great.
But the power supply bothers me a bit
Better go for a higher psu like Corsair TX750 or more.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

Only for 1080p Ultra detail gaming purposes what GPU would you guys suggest with i5 2500k- 7950 or GTX 570 ??
Also is there significant difference in price between the two??



N@m@n said:


> Everything looks great.
> But the power supply bothers me a bit
> Better go for a higher psu like Corsair TX750 or more.


1) How's this PSU for OC'ing i5 2500k + MSI 7950 on the ASRock Z77 Pro4??
SeaSonic SS-750JS 750W 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

So do some research on net if necessary about that particular PSU I linked above & tell me *how's that PSU quality wise for long term operation?* I don't wanna buy a crappy PSU as I'm already a victim of crappy Cooler Master PSU 

2) Also will this card-
MSI R7950-2PMD3GD5/OC Radeon HD 7950 3GB 384-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card
*fit in this case* & what do you think of the case overall-
NZXT GAMMA Classic Series GAMA-001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

*HELP ME OUT GUYS !!!*


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 4, 2012)

Even a HD 7870 will trash the GTX 570


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

*Please answer all the questions in my previous post! Thanks*


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 4, 2012)

^^Answers to your queries - 

- 7950 can beat GTX 570 (unless you meant 670) hands down.

- SS-750JS is a good PSU. I'm using it's bigger brother SS-850AT and it works like a charm.

- NZXT Gamma is a great case, yet I can't confirm if that beast will fit it. Though on Gamma reviews it's said it can hold card longer than 10 inches. Still wait for expert opinions here.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

1manshow said:


> ^^Answers to your queries -
> 
> - 7950 can beat GTX 570 (unless you meant 670) hands down.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the answers 

Sorry I made a mistake there! I meant comparison of *R7950 with GTX670!!* Is there huge price difference in Indian markets between those two & is the 670 worth getting only for 1080p gaming purposes at very high detail? Or is 7950 better choice??


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 4, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Thank you so much for the answers
> 
> Sorry I made a mistake there! I meant comparison of *R7950 with GTX670!!* Is there huge price difference in Indian markets between those two & is the 670 worth getting only for 1080p gaming purposes at very high detail? Or is 7950 better choice??



There is not much price difference between 670 and 7950 (1K difference approx.) I think it would be better to go with 670 as it has better performance comparatively for gaming. Though if you also have other uses than gaming, you can opt for 7950 too. Both are best cards in this price range.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

1manshow said:


> There is not much price difference between 670 and 7950 (1K difference approx.) I think it would be better to go with 670 as it has better performance comparatively for gaming. Though if you also have other uses than gaming, you can opt for 7950 too. Both are best cards in this price range.


Yes I have no use other than gaming! No video rendering, etc....& most probably the 3 gig VRAM on 7950 would've been wasted/unused!!!

So I'm going with this factory OC'd version of MSI GTX 670 2GB card-
MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card

*What do you guys think of that particular card above & what PSU with how much wattage would you guys recommend for my rig for OC'ing both the CPU & GPU??? Is it significantly better than R7950 or just little bit?*

One more thing, I noticed that card above (and nvidia in general) reaches around 75 C (& higher while gaming for long hours)! *Is such high temperatures normal/ok for such cards? Any thing I should be worried about??*

Thanks, appreciate the answers


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2012)

^^ Gtx 670 beats the 7950 handsdown and offers much better playable framerates enabling higher ingame settings. Its almost close to a 7970. The card you're gonna buy is factory overclocked and should perform better than the reference. Grab it without second thoughts mate.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Gtx 670 beats the 7950 handsdown and offers much better playable framerates. Its almost close to a 7970. The card you're gonna buy is factory overclocked and should perform better than the reference. Grab it without second thoughts mate.


^^ This comment gave me nerdgasm while reading it 

What good quality PSU would you recommend for this 670 card + i5 2500k for OC'ing on the ASRock Pro 4 Mobo??

Also I noticed the benchmarks & reviews saying this card runs above 75C all the time at full load & even higher while gaming for longer hours! Will this pose a problem for the card in the long run?

Thanks


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 4, 2012)

Someone posted this link on other thread recently - 
Seven Solid GeForce GTX 670s, But Three Stand Out : Seven GeForce GTX 670 Cards, Benchmarked And Reviewed

According to that, better get the Gigabyte/Asus/Zotac card instead of MSI if possible. Though if you can't find you can go with MSI too.

For PSU, you can get Seasonic 620W. Though for 24/7 stable overclocking on both card and GPU, you can either go for Seasonic/Corsair 750W/850W model. I use 850W model from Seasonic and it runs fine, though I know it's not even taxed at all with my rig


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 4, 2012)

750W + for a Single GFX Config? Are you kidding me?

620W is more than Sufficient. GTX670 is not a HD6990 even then 620W is enough.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

1manshow said:


> Someone posted this link on other thread recently -
> Seven Solid GeForce GTX 670s, But Three Stand Out : Seven GeForce GTX 670 Cards, Benchmarked And Reviewed
> 
> According to that, better get the Gigabyte/Asus/Zotac card instead of MSI if possible. Though if you can't find you can go with MSI too.
> ...


Thanks for that link, good for reference!

I think I'll go with that MSI GTX 670 Factory OC'd gfx card since that's relatively a bit cheap for my budget & is a beast gfx card as well! Only problem is it runs high on temp at full load but I'll be installing 5 case fans in the NZXT Gamma case & 2 will be blowing in air directly on top of the card so let's see 

Also I'm going with the SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W PSU-
SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

Not planning on SLI/Crossfire ever in the future but will OC both CPU & GPU so I hope that PSU will be good enough.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 4, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Only for 1080p Ultra detail gaming purposes what GPU would you guys suggest with i5 2500k- 7950 or GTX 570 ??
> Also is there significant difference in price between the two??
> 
> 
> ...



Well i just found a review regarding Seasonic ss 750js.
Traductor de Google

I think you have to buy a big case to fit this psu.

And NZXT Gamma can fit your MSI 7950.



Tech_Wiz said:


> 750W + for a Single GFX Config? Are you kidding me?
> 
> 620W is more than Sufficient. GTX670 is not a HD6990 even then 620W is enough.



+1 Totally agree.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 4, 2012)

@WILDEGHORN Are you planning to OC?


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> Well i just found a review regarding Seasonic ss 750js.
> Traductor de Google
> 
> I think you have to buy a big case to fit this psu.
> ...


Well in case you didn't read my above posts, I'm planning on getting the MSI GTX 670 Factory OC'd gfx card instead of R7950. Here's the card-
MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card

Also the PSU I've chosen is the SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W PSU which should be enough for OC'ing both the CPU & GPU. Here's the PSU-
SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

And the NZXT Gamma Black Case-
NZXT GAMMA Classic Series GAMA-001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case



101gamzer said:


> @WILDEGHORN Are you planning to OC?


Yes, both the i5 2500k CPU & MSI Factory OC'd GTX 670 GPU...will OC both


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 4, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Well in case you didn't read my above posts, I'm planning on getting the MSI GTX 670 Factory OC'd gfx card instead of R7950. Here's the card-
> MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card
> 
> Also the PSU I've chosen is the SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W PSU which should be enough for OC'ing both the CPU & GPU. Here's the PSU-
> ...



Well GTX 670 is a great choice and requires 400w psu minimum according to this link below
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
So Seasonic 620 is a good choice otherwise you could go for Corsair TX650.
NZXT Gamma

Overclocking GTX 670 is not easy.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 4, 2012)

Then get a non oc card if you find and oc it yourself.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> Well GTX 670 is a great choice and requires 400w psu minimum according to this link below
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
> So Seasonic 620 is a good choice otherwise you could go for Corsair TX650.
> NZXT Gamma
> ...


Well I'll never do CF/SLI so there will only be 1 gfx card in my rig! So I see no point in getting anything above SeaSonic 620, granted *I will OC both the CPU & GPU on ASRock Z77 Pro4 mobo & will install total 5 case fans in the NZXT Gamma*

BTW what makes you say OC'ing GTX 670 is not easy?



Sainatarajan said:


> Then get a non oc card if you find and oc it yourself.


I can't 

I'm getting everything online from theITwares.com & they have the cheapest components (I checked with my local shops). The MSI GTX 670 Factory OC'd card is the cheapest that I can afford barely in my budget from that site. Prices here locally in shops at WB are sky high & bargaining with them is pointless


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 4, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> 750W + for a Single GFX Config? Are you kidding me?
> 
> 620W is more than Sufficient. GTX670 is not a HD6990 even then 620W is enough.



I suggested 620W only in first place. I think you overlooked that part. With everything overclocked, I don't think there would be much headroom left if he upgrades more components in future! That's why 750+ W was suggested. Also do note that PSU and cabinet are two components which can last longer than anything else. Anyway, if OP is content and not planning to upgrade in future, he can opt for 620W.

@OP, I think 5-6 fans are just overkill and might ruin the airflow due to extra turbulence. So be careful in selecting which slots to install fan into.
Which is the Best Place to Install a Case Fan? - Part 1 | Hardware Secrets
Which is the Best Place to Install a Case Fan? - Part 2 | Hardware Secrets


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 4, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Well I'll never do CF/SLI so there will only be 1 gfx card in my rig! So I see no point in getting anything above SeaSonic 620, granted *I will OC both the CPU & GPU on ASRock Z77 Pro4 mobo & will install total 5 case fans in the NZXT Gamma*
> 
> BTW what makes you say OC'ing GTX 670 is not easy?



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
read the prons OC MORE complicated 



1manshow said:


> I suggested 620W only in first place. I think you overlooked that part. With everything overclocked, I don't think there would be much headroom left if he upgrades more components in future! That's why 750+ W was suggested. Also do note that PSU and cabinet are two components which can last longer than anything else.
> 
> @OP, I think 6 fans are just overkill and might ruin the airflow due to extra turbulence. Also if you consider to get 6 fans + cabinet, it would be better if you go for a better cabinet with pre-installed fans in first place. Which cabinet have you decided till now?



+1 Six fans is required if rig will blast without them.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 4, 2012)

Okay, I just updated my post above, didn't read all latest posts


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

1manshow said:


> I suggested 620W only in first place. I think you overlooked that part. With everything overclocked, I don't think there would be much headroom left if he upgrades more components in future! That's why 750+ W was suggested. Also do note that PSU and cabinet are two components which can last longer than anything else. Anyway, if OP is content and not planning to upgrade in future, he can opt for 620W.
> 
> @OP, I think 5-6 fans are just overkill and might ruin the airflow due to extra turbulence. So be careful in selecting which slots to install fan into.
> Which is the Best Place to Install a Case Fan? - Part 1 | Hardware Secrets
> Which is the Best Place to Install a Case Fan? - Part 2 | Hardware Secrets


The cabinet I've chosen is the NZXT Gamma Black- NZXT GAMMA Classic Series GAMA-001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

The Gamma has a max total of 6 case fans support (1 already included). The total number of fans (including the 1 x 140mm fan already provided) inside the case will be *6 in total* once I install all of them. So basically I will install the extra 5 case fans.

The place in WB where I live is a very very hot industrial area & heat is absolutely scorching high in summer time! Even till 9 pm night time there's residue heat in the room from daytime so high fresh air-flow is a must for me + the Gamma has dust filters as well.


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 4, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> The cabinet I've chosen is the NZXT Gamma Black- NZXT GAMMA Classic Series GAMA-001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
> 
> The Gamma has a max total of 6 case fans support (1 already included). The total number of fans (including the 1 x 140mm fan already provided) inside the case will be *6 in total* once I install all of them. So basically I will install the extra 5 case fans.
> 
> The place in WB where I live is a very very hot industrial area & heat is absolutely scorching high in summer time! Even till 9 pm night time there's residue heat in the room from daytime so high fresh air-flow is a must for me + the Gamma has dust filters as well.



While installing the fans you should be know from where you want air to go in and out of the case, along with that you shald have good cable management so that they dont block airflow.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

N@m@n said:


> While installing the fans you should be know from where you want air to go in and out of the case, along with that you shald have good cable management so that they dont block airflow.


Oh yes, absolutely...that's common sense & I know how to do all that but thanks for the input! More input is always welcome


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 4, 2012)

Okay. Got your situation. Though I use the exact same case in my rig so you can count on my opinion.

Gamma is great as expected. Very good wire management and ample space to install all your components. The case fan included is 120 mm (not 140), though is not very high cfm. So you will need to buy a nice high CFM fan for rear exhaust and move included fan to front/side as intake fan. On top slots, you can install 2 x 140mm or 2 x 120mm fan as exhaust. And on side, you can install only 1 x 120mm fan esp. if you have installed some aftermarket cooler. If stock CPU cooler is installed, you can install 2 side fans as usual.

So in total, you will need - 

2 x 140mm for top
1 x 120mm for rear
1 x 120mm for side
1 more if no aftermarket CPU cooler is installed.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

1manshow said:


> Okay. Got your situation. Though I use the exact same case in my rig so you can count on my opinion.
> 
> Gamma is great as expected. Very good wire management and ample space to install all your components. The case fan included is 120 mm (not 140), though is not very high cfm. So you will need to buy a nice high CFM fan for rear exhaust and move included fan to front/side as intake fan. On top slots, you can install 2 x 140mm or 2 x 120mm fan as exhaust. And on side, you can install only 1 x 120mm fan esp. if you have installed some aftermarket cooler. If stock CPU cooler is installed, you can install 2 side fans as usual.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks I already knew all that from the video review below-
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCTK_7miEoE

*Are you absolutely sure that If I install the CM Hyper 212 Evo aftermarket cooler, then I'll be unable to install 2 x 120mm fan on that side space? Only 1 fan on the side with aftermarket cooler installed you say?*


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 4, 2012)

^^ Yes, it seems so. Though there is a gap where you can cramp a side fan in the upper side slot, but then fan blades might or might not touch the EVO fins. You can try though, I've not installed any side fan for my case as I don't need it.
*i.imgur.com/NGM9t.jpg

I've one idea, you can install fan from outside of the case if it's utterly necessary to install it. That could work fine too. You will need to install using long screws provided with fan.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 4, 2012)

For Single GFX config with everything overclocked Still 620W is enough.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

1manshow said:


> ^^ Yes, it seems so. Though there is a gap where you can cramp a side fan in the upper side slot, but then fan blades might or might not touch the EVO fins. You can try though, I've not installed any side fan for my case as I don't need it.
> *i.imgur.com/NGM9t.jpg


Thanks 

What aftermarket cooler is that in the pic that you are using? Do you know it's dimensions?



Tech_Wiz said:


> For Single GFX config with everything overclocked Still 620W is enough.


Ok thanks again


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 4, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Thanks
> 
> What aftermarket cooler is that in the pic that you are using? Do you know it's dimensions?



it looks like cm 212


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 4, 2012)

WILDLEGHORN said:


> Thanks
> 
> What aftermarket cooler is that in the pic that you are using? Do you know it's dimensions?



Everything is explained in my signature already. Though I will rewrite it here.

It's Cooler Master Hyper Evo 212 with 2 CM Xtraflow fans installed in push/pull config. I've removed the default fan from CM and installed it as rear exhaust


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

1manshow said:


> Everything is explained in my signature already. Though I will rewrite it here.
> 
> It's Cooler Master Hyper Evo 212 with 2 CM Xtraflow fans installed in push/pull config. I've removed the default fan from CM and installed it as rear exhaust


Thanks for that, didn't know about this particular issue although I believe a 120mm CM fan should fit just about barely in that upper side-panel.

Will the SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W PSU be able to support those 5 case fans using molex to 3-pin? Does it have enough molex power connectors??


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 4, 2012)

Your motherboard has 3 on-board connectors for Fans. Also the provided fan from NZXT comes with 4 pin Molex connector so I don't think there should be any issue with your extra fans. There are enough Molex connectors supplied with S12II 620W already.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 4, 2012)

1manshow said:


> Your motherboard has 3 on-board connectors for Fans. Also the provided fan from NZXT comes with 4 pin Molex connector so I don't think there should be any issue with your extra fans. There are enough Molex connectors supplied with S12II 620W already.


Wow cool  Keep in mind I'll be using 2 SATA HDDs so maybe some sata molex power cables from the PSU will be used up?


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 4, 2012)

There are 6 Peripheral Molex connectors and 9 Sata power connectors. I don't think you will be able to run out of them any soon


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 5, 2012)

So my current config so far & most probably will be the final config  :-




CPU- 
Intel Core i5 2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I52500K


MOBO- 
ASRock Z77 Pro4 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


GPU- 
MSI N670GTX-PM2D2GD5/OC GeForce GTX 670 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card


RAM- 1 X 
GSKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL10S-8GBXL


AFTERMARKET COOLER- 
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler


CASE FAN- 2 X 
COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20CR-GP 120mm Red LED Case Fan - TheITWares


CASE FAN- 3 X 
COOLER MASTER R4-L2R-20AC-GP 120mm Blue LED Case Fan


PSU- 
SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


CASE- 
NZXT GAMMA Classic Series GAMA-001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2012)

I suggest to go for
Core i5 3450  @ 12.5k
Asus GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 Graphic Card @ 29.5k


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 5, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> I suggest to go for
> Core i5 3450  @ 12.5k
> Asus GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 Graphic Card @ 29.5k


3450 is a non 'K' Ivy processor so no chance of OC'ing it + All Ivy procs run a lot high on temps & not much benefits in gaming. Hence that's out of question

That GTX 670 you linked is not available from theITwares.com & I'll be buying everything from that site only. I'll be having plenty of case fans installed so my MSI GTX 670 OC'd card should be fine with it's single blower fan.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 5, 2012)

i5 2500k is a much better choice than i5 3450.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 5, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> i5 2500k is a much better choice than i5 3450.


exactly


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 5, 2012)

Nice choices of components mate. Esp. fans are of high cfm for better airflow. If possible add 2 CM Xtraflow fans for CPU cooler Push/Pull config. That rig would be killer one once assembled 

Let us know when you are done with it. Post some pics if you have nice camera


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 5, 2012)

1manshow said:


> Nice choices of components mate. Esp. fans are of high cfm for better airflow. If possible add 2 CM Xtraflow fans for CPU cooler Push/Pull config. That rig would be killer one once assembled
> 
> Let us know when you are done with it. Post some pics if you have nice camera


Thanks a bunch & hell yes I will post pics 4 sho.....


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 21, 2012)

*Guys I need urgent help!!!* 

I have decided to get this Zotac GTX 670 AMP! Edition gfx card from MDComputers located in Kolkata-
ZOTAC GTX 670 AMP EDITION

I have also changed my case to the NZXT Lexa S-
NZXT LEXA S LEXS - 001BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Now as you might know the problem is that the ZOTAC GTX 670 AMP! gfx card is extra long, thick & the heat pipes are protruding out giving it more depth & therefore more space (depth) is needed in the case 

*So I'm not sure whether this gfx card will fit inside properly in my case with the side panel enclosed!! Plz help me!! Can anybody do some research & tell me if that particular card will fit in the case?*


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 21, 2012)

Get Corsair Carbide 400R @4.5K . It Rocks . It Has Great Cable Management features and lot more. 
GTX 670 is a good option.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 21, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Get Corsair Carbide 400R @4.5K . It Rocks . It Has Great Cable Management features and lot more.
> GTX 670 is a good option.


Did you read the question?
My budget is packed, I can't even squeeze in anything now!

I just need to know if the ZOTAC GTX 670 AMP! gfx card will fit inside the NZXT LEXA S computer case or not?

The reason I ask this is because it has those heat pipes protruding outwards & that *MAY* cause a problem while installing the side panel of the case.

So I'm unsure whether I should go ahead with the order or not.

Guys please answer the questions, I'm about to order!!!

I need help...

*Will the ZOTAC GTX 670 AMP! gfx card fit completely inside the NZXT LEXA S case??*

I'm asking this because *I'm not sure whether this gfx card will fit inside properly in my case with the side panel enclosed* so Plz help me!

Can anybody do some research & tell me if that particular card will fit in that case?


----------



## Myth (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, it will fit with more than half an inch to spare.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 21, 2012)

Myth said:


> Yes, it will fit with more than half an inch to spare.


Are you absolutely sure?

I know the case will fit the card length-wise, but i was not talking about that...

I was talking about the side panels of the Nzxt Lexa S being able to fit properly since those heatpipes of the Zotac 670 Amp! are protruding outwards requiring more horizontal space inside the case

So will the *Side Panel of the case* fit properly after installation of the gpu?

My order depends on it....


----------



## Myth (Jul 21, 2012)

*Lexa* : 480mm x *190*mm x 528mm
*670* :266mm x *125*mm x 56mm


----------



## N@m@n (Jul 21, 2012)

lexa s


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 21, 2012)

Myth said:


> *Lexa* : 480mm x *190*mm x 528mm
> *670* :266mm x *125*mm x 56mm


Seems like sexy Lexy will do the job fine for me with this gpu...
Thanks


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 25, 2012)

Guys which one is the best PSU among these ones, quality wise-
COOLER MASTER EXTREME POWER PRO 700
CORSAIR 600GUK
CORSAIR SMPS-600GS

My Config-
i5 2500K
Asus Gtx 670 DirectCuii Top factory OC'd card
ASRock Z77 Extreme4
2x4GB DDR3 Ripjaws X Series @ 1600
NZXT LEXA S

Will OC the CPU to not more than 4.5 Ghz & maybe very slight OC on the GPU

I'm buying everything from mdcomputers shop (except the gpu) in kolkata & after carefully studying I've concluded that they only have those few SMPS in their shop which I can afford in my budget.

So plz suggest me which one would be the best to get among those that I listed above?

I will still try to get the seasonic s12ii 620watts psu in kolkata on other shops but i wanna have an alternative to turn to...in case seasonic is not available


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 25, 2012)

Corsair gs600


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 26, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Corsair gs600


The rest are all bad ones??


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 26, 2012)

The Cooler Master One is worst. The Corsair PSUs you have mentioned is the perfect for you . Both the Corsair PSUs are same .


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 26, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> The Cooler Master One is worst. The Corsair PSUs you have mentioned is the perfect for you . Both the Corsair PSUs are same .


Ok thanks that's all I needed to know 



Sainatarajan said:


> The Cooler Master One is worst. The Corsair PSUs you have mentioned is the perfect for you . Both the Corsair PSUs are same .


Is this one better than those three PSUs???
SMPS CORSAIR 600CXV2UK

Should I get this one instead?


----------



## Myth (Jul 27, 2012)

Corsair brand psus are great. The series hierarchy is somewhat like AX > HX > TX > GS > CX.
The quality, price and features(quantity) increase slightly.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 27, 2012)

Myth said:


> Corsair brand psus are great. The series hierarchy is somewhat like AX > HX > TX > GS > CX.
> The quality, price and features(quantity) increase slightly.


So which one among these is better for long term scenarios & for gaming mainly?
CORSAIR SMPS-650TX
OR
CORSAIR SMPS-700GS
Prices of both are same, but which one is better quality wise?


----------



## Myth (Jul 27, 2012)

Personally I would go with the TX


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 27, 2012)

Myth said:


> Personally I would go with the TX


Thanks ordered it on your recommendation....


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2012)

Great PSU.


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 28, 2012)

Which of these SSD is fastest & reliable overall?
CORSAIR SSD FORCE GT SERIES 120GB
OR
CORSAIR SSD FORCE 3 SERIES 120GB

I'm planning on getting one outta those two for my os + gaming drive so plz recommend which is faster & more reliable?


----------



## koolent (Jul 28, 2012)

The Force GT Series 120 Gigs is better. Better Read + Write speeds.

At its price range, its really nice.

For reliability, Corsair is nice and provides 3-Years warranty so, plug and forget !


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 28, 2012)

koolent said:


> The Force GT Series 120 Gigs is better. Better Read + Write speeds.
> 
> At its price range, its really nice.
> 
> For reliability, Corsair is nice and provides 3-Years warranty so, plug and forget !


Does it perform better than the "Force 3 Series" ??

I need fast performance but also a reliable one & both of those seem pretty much same in specs! Why is "Force GT Series" better than "Force 3 Series" ??

Will order this by tonight...so I'm waiting on a few more replies


----------



## Saumil996 (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes it does perform better as it has Synchronous NAND type flash memory as compared to the Force 3's asynchronous NAND type flash memory.
And for same capacity SSD's with the same controller (as in this case)

Synchronous > Asynchronous  

Hence

Force GT > Force 3


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jul 28, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> Yes it does perform better as it has Synchronous NAND type flash memory as compared to the Force 3's asynchronous NAND type flash memory.
> And for same capacity SSD's with the same controller (as in this case)
> 
> Synchronous > Asynchronous
> ...


ok thanks...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 28, 2012)

AnandTech - Bench - SSD

Just for your reference..


----------

